# Almost one year old...



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

... and it's really fun doing agility with her.
Slowly but steady she's getting what it's all about - at least I think so.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sehr gut! She sure can zip thru the tunnel. And no hesitation on climbing. She does look like she is enjoying it also.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I like how she is so excited that she's whining.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for watching!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought I was the only one with a GSD that screams when excited. LOL great video!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thanks!
But actually that's not her whining/screaming, it's a Belgian Malinois waiting on the sideline for his turn.  
The only time she "says" something is around the 1:14 mark.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

You've done a great job with her! She looks amazing


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

wow she's great hope to see more videos


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

